# Mirroring Iphone 4S



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I am trying to mirror my Iphone4S on my TV , i have the digital AV adapter and the HDMI cable but when
I connect the phone to TV and change the Input on my TV i get a "no input message"

Any help would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Dan!
Are you sure the input 1 on the television is configured for the HDMI input you are using?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for responding Drabdr 

I never assigned the HDMI ports a name , my INPUT options are as shown below. These were factory preset. 


Video 1
Video2
Coldstream HD1
Coldstream HD2
HDMI 1
HDMI 2
HDMI 3
PC 

Dan


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. So when you are scrolling through your inputs on your television, you are able to choose the HDMI input that your AV cable is plugged into; correct?

We just want to assure that the issue isn't with the television. Do you have something on your television plugged into and HDMI channel? Try plugging the AV cable into that channel.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes I have a media player hooked up via HDMI but I cant see the phone displayed 
on any INPUTs


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try charging your phone with the digital AV adapter connected. If that works it means that the adapter is probably making a good connection. If it doesn't work it means you don't have a good connection or have a defective adapter.

It may make a difference what adapter you have. The $40 Apple one? A $4 one from eBay? Something between? (Those are US dollars, but I think you get the idea.  )


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi Terry

This adapter does not have the charging port, I bought the cable from a local electronic store, it is not a Apple, it has to be the av cable because the HDMI works


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you get the store to test or replace the adapter?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I will tomorrow, i think I need an Apple cable


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Apple cable is almost guaranteed to work. But it seems pretty expensive considering that the phone you have is "old" and is the last to use that kind of connection.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Terry

what do you suggest , a new Iphone is $ 700, I love the Iphone 4, I am looking at getting a Bluray streaming media player , i can stream my Iphone and netflicks and play DVD's


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you have any friends/ work associates that you can try their Apple cable on your Iphone to see if it works?

Is there an Apple Store near you that they might test your phone with a cable?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I cannot advise you what to do, as I do not know, nor can I, how important the streaming is to you nor your budget. Just wanted to remind you that whenever you replace the iPhone 4, unless you buy (very) used, any accessories that use the old connector will be useless with the newer phone.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Dabdr

The person at the store tried the cable on a monitor but it didnt work, that should have a clue it would not work when I took it home


----------

